# Quail And Pigeons....



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey all,

I was wondering, could pigeons and quail co-exist? From my expirenece our piji waste much of the food we give him, flicking it every where possible. No small song birds don't mind....but we get mice *shudders* Then, one morning I saw a HUGE black snake! He was curlded up siting and waiting. I was mortified, I ran! I'm frightened of snakes. Anywyas, I know when we get the loft..is it possible to put some quail, about two maybe, in the button of the loft so they may eat the "left over" seed?

Thanks


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't know if Qauil and Pigeons would co-exist in the same loft well. I know *ZooKeeper* has Quail and Pigeons, but I'm pretty sure they are not in the same coop. As for mice and snakes, I'd think being more careful about sweeping up any spilt feed daily and doing more to mouse-proof the loft would go a ways to preventing that... as for snakes... get a shotgun 

--- edit ---
Ooops, just noticed you're only 13, ignore the shotgun comment.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I do, have a pic of the snake, it is blurry, But I'll get it... LOL It was huge, I was so scard! Umm, Lemmie Go find it!


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

It is ok, no worries!


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Picture*

It's ok, I didn't take it literally, lol

Here's the picture, well I hope!

http://www.geocities.com/seraphimpigeon/snakepic.jpg

It creeps me out to even look at it....*shudders*


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I would liek toknow if coturnix quials and pijs get on togther as well. I have one quail, and I thought about putting a grounded pij or two in with it. Yong


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I heard that coturnix quials are extreamly gentle! I like button quail, but which ever is better I'd like.....


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

i don't know if theyare more gentle or not, I have never had a button quail. I guess I could put a pij in his avairy and see what happens. I'kk keep you posted. Yong


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, Thanks


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Birdlover000, 

Okay experiment underway...I have a 4'w x 6'l x3'h (approx) quail pen, made of 1/2" hardware cloth and 2x2 pressure treated lumber. It is on a raised ground bed framed out by concrete block. The dirt is clean, and he has plants, shelter, food and water. With this thought in mind...that is a good habitat for the quail, whereas as grated or wooden floor would not be as nice, due to they love to play in the dirt and under bushes.

I put 3 Utility Kings, and 1 tumler in with my quail. i was surprised to see everyone acting quite normal. I put down a divided food bowl, and everyone ate together. They didn't even look at each other weird.
After the meal, the quail went back under a plant and the kings plopped down in the dirt. So far this is great as one of my kingsis coming off of a broken foot and the dirt is a nice stepping serface for him. The most that I have seen him walk so far.

I chose the kings because mine don't like to perch. I chose the tumbler, because he is alone and he likes the kings and I didn't want to beak them up. I am going to go and check on them here in a bit.

a far as your situation is concerned...unless you are willing to provide a good planted and soiled place or your quail, then live with the excess seeds. Plus he will no doubt get pooped on by the pij's overhead. Quails are ground dwellers. It will also require a different diet. mealworms, greens, fruit, seeds, and pellets.

I have found that when I feed to much...they fling the seeds around a bit more. if it is only one or two types of seed that they are flinging out, then you may have to adjust your mix.

As for me, If it all works out okay, I will probably move my Kings and Tumbler to the quail pen. Will have to make a few modifications, but so far it all looks good. Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Just be careful Yong. I'm not sure how big your quails are but king pigeons are pretty big birds. The pigeons are the new comers to this pen so they don't see it as their own yet. But in time they may get very territorial and then try to evict the quails by not so nice ways.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you Brad, I will keep an eye out. I only have one quail. It's a Coturnix. Luckily there are some small places for him so that he can maybe get away if things get rough, until I can get to his rescue. He's a ton faster too, my Kings are old, fat, and lazy! =) They have a pretty mean wing slap though! yong


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Well it's the end of day two. So far so good. My three Utility Kings, one Tumbler, and Pipper Squeek the quail do great together. They all eat at the same time, and and whats more cute is that they all sleep cozied up together.

What pigeon seeds that don't get eaten have sprouted, and Pipper Sqeek thinks thats just yummy! So far the only issue I have ran into in my little experiment is that the pigeons roost on the water bottle and poop in the water channel. Tumbler likes to be up higher, but the utils are happy on the ground. I will install some tree limbs.

I wouldn't recommend this as a loft solution though, as a larger number of pigeons and quails would make a very poopy floor, and that would not be great for the quails. It's fun for something small like what I have, it's easily maintained for cleanliness. Onward...Yong


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Seems to be doing good so far! keep us updated!


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Will do, it's kind of fun watching them. I think poor little Pipper-Squeek is all confused about what he really is! lol Yong


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

how did you inquire this little one? (the quail)


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I volunteer at a wildlife care center in my area. all states have then I believe, by county. I adopted her. People sell them on the web for Raptor food, but you haveto buy them in larger quantities. Watch eggbid.com, and check your local shelters, maybe even feed stores. I was told 1 male and 2 female are a good number. I just have the one. Remember about theextra upkeep though...soil, mealworms, friut, veggies, etc... Yong


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Yong I had a few buttom quail at one time. I liked em, I wouldnt hesitate putting a couple in a open loft.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I've never had buttons, I heard theyare very cute! Maybe someday one will come through the center. Yong

Mine is a couturnix


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I know someone that said if I had an incubator, they'd give me some eggs, trying to find an incubator, but am having trouble finding a small cheap one.....any ideas?

David


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I have 8 white diamond doves and 4 quails and the quails clean every seed that the diamond doves left in the floor of the cage.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Check this link maybe you can find an incubator

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/index.html


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

WOW!! Since I live in Saskatchawan nothing cool liek that snake comes around my house couse its so cold here  .
But as much as I love to catch gardener snakes , I too would be prob scared of that black snake excpetially not knowing what kind lol.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Ebay, for incubators. Yong


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I went on E-bay, but I think I found the one, it's small and can hold 8 quail eggs....lol, I don't need a big one now.............well, Yet....


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

They breed like rabbits, don't get to many eggs. =) Yong


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

okay that snake freaked me out. I would be screaming if I saw that either leaving or entering my loft. My hubby has set up an electric fence around the perimeter of the loft with a large sign that has an electric fence warning to ppl. My pigeons will never come into contact with the fence the way he has things set up. We have martins, lynx, and bears in our back yard so I won't be risking my pigeons lives. My cat has taken a hit once and so has our dog, but that was it. We have really bad neighbour dogs that think our yard is an extension of their own. I am always chasing something out of here. yesterday was a miniture pincher. Ppl pay huge money for these dogs you would think they would monitor their activities. 

btw,, i don't know anything about putting quails and pigeons together LOL>

good luck


----------

